# Army.ca Photo Contest



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Oct 2006)

I'm pleased to announce the first ever Army.ca Photo Contest! Show off your Army.ca Swag and you could win a hoodie!

Rules:


Photos must show off Army.ca Swag.
The winner will receive an Army.ca hoodie as a prize.
There are no limits on subject, location, etc. Make it interesting!
You can enter as many photos as you like.
Photos must be uploaded into the Army.ca Photo Contest album in the photo gallery in order to be eligible.
All uploaded photos will be retained by Army.ca, and may be used as "product shots."
The winning entry will be selected based on impact, style, originality and creativity.
The contest closes at midnight on October 31st, 2006.
OPSEC/PERSEC must be observed at all times.

Related links


Army.ca Photo Contest Gallery
Upload a Photo
Army.ca Swag

Remember, be creative, unique or humourous to increase your chances of winning!


----------



## Bzzliteyr (3 Oct 2006)

So to win Army.ca swag you must have Army.ca swag?  I suspect a scam here.. kind of like when I go to bank to borrow money..


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Oct 2006)

Luckily, the contest is not mandatory. 

Yes, it's a promotional contest. The idea here is to encourage people who already have swag to get out there and take a photo of it. And for those who don't... pick some up. The end result is Army.ca may pick up a few new sales to help the growth of the site and end up with some interesting photos of our members showing off their goods. Someone out there will pick up a hoodie in the process.

Sounds like a win-win to me.


----------



## Pea (3 Oct 2006)

So what if I already have a hoodie that I would use to take said photo? Can I pick something else if I win?


----------



## Trinity (3 Oct 2006)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> So to win Army.ca swag you must have Army.ca swag?  I suspect a scam here.. kind of like when I go to bank to borrow money..



Many of us already have army.ca stuff.. its called being a SUBSCRIBER


----------



## Bzzliteyr (3 Oct 2006)

I knew that was going to come up.. you're right.. I can't complain.


----------



## geo (3 Oct 2006)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> So to win Army.ca swag you must have Army.ca swag?  I suspect a scam here.. kind of like when I go to bank to borrow money..



Sign up as a subscribed member and you'll get at least 1 item of free Swag.... and that ain't no scam


----------



## Trinity (3 Oct 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Sign up as a subscribed member and you'll get at least 1 item of free Swag.... and that ain't no scam



Of course it's a Scam.

Bobbit is all about scamming people.  Just look at his track record.
Putting up a free site for how many years for the community.. 
definitely not a man that can be trusted.  ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (3 Oct 2006)

I guess I failed to put the mandatory smilies after that one.. I would never imply this was a real scam.  Hence the reference to the bank.. you need to have money to borrow money.


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Oct 2006)

Good idea Mike. Yet I have to wonder why I have yet to get my self any swag. Once I get the money from my birthday (tomorrow by the way) I may invest in this subscriber scam you have going as well  ;D


----------



## couchcommander (3 Oct 2006)

Unfortunately for you all, I've already got the winning picture.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Oct 2006)

Didn't I see that in Silence of the Lambs? *shudder*


----------



## couchcommander (3 Oct 2006)

I'm dead sexy.

(Funny thing is you can see the top of the cat's ears... sitting there giving me the "oh no why?" look)


----------



## Pea (3 Oct 2006)

Batboy!! You didn't!! How dare you steal my pose.... Now what will I do?

And to think.. I gave him a ride to the Ed Meet & Greet and he mooned other subscribers from my car!


----------



## Journeyman (3 Oct 2006)

Once again, reaffirming the obvious appeal of women  ;D


----------



## armyvern (3 Oct 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Once again, reaffirming the obvious appeal of women  ;D


Which is exactly the reason I will win...beware my avatar!!


----------



## couchcommander (3 Oct 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Once again, reaffirming the obvious appeal of women  ;D



Oh admit it, you liked it.  :-*


----------



## Pea (3 Oct 2006)

Mike... I see this getting very scary..


----------



## Journeyman (3 Oct 2006)

couchcommander said:
			
		

> Oh admit it, you liked it.  :-*



Well, you _did_ confirm my heterosexuality - - not sure if it was worth the retina damage though.


----------



## GAP (3 Oct 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Didn't I see that in Silence of the Lambs? *shudder*



Wasn't that the liver? 



> Which is exactly the reason I will win...beware my avatar!!



leggo?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Oct 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Mike... I see this getting very scary..



Yeah, it may be time to impose some 'additional' rules...


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Oct 2006)

Oh God...I think that picture knocked me from a V4 to a 5.....Must be from when I tried to scrub them with steel wool....

Of course, I think I could come up with an even more disturbing pic....I'll have to find my way to the CDS' office tomorrow  ;D


----------



## SoF (3 Oct 2006)

Well this contest convinced me to subscribe. Hopefully I'll get my army.ca touqe before the contest ends. Now I'm not as photogenic as Couchcommander but I'll try my best ;D


----------



## geo (3 Oct 2006)

Couchcommander.....
hope you weren't trying to compete with Vern cause
Vern wins every time!

Say Cheese!


----------



## p_imbeault (3 Oct 2006)

Should keep the curtains closed when your taking those kinda pictures too  ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (3 Oct 2006)

"The goggles... they do nothing!!!"

I would usually suggest the typical "this thread is useless without pictures" blab, but after seeing what a couch commander looks like.. perhaps this thread is GREAT without pictures.. hehe

Seriously though..who did you pay to take that picture??  You must have VERY good friends.


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Oct 2006)

Would somebody PLEASE just upload a new photo to displace that thing from the main page.

Thank you.

Mike


----------



## couchcommander (3 Oct 2006)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Seriously though..who did you pay to take that picture??



girlfriend, she thought it was cute. 

Re: curtains, nah... the neighbours have seen worse.


----------



## Journeyman (3 Oct 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Would somebody PLEASE just upload a new photo to displace that thing from the main page.



Vern? >  Come on, take one for the team


----------



## geo (3 Oct 2006)

Vern,
Nice profile shot

You have a divine right! (and the left ain't bad either)

Chimo!


----------



## Yrys (3 Oct 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Would somebody PLEASE just upload a new photo to displace that thing from the main page.



 ;D


----------



## Trinity (3 Oct 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Yeah, it may be time to impose some 'additional' rules...



Too bad.

I was planning on just wearing my coin.


(no jokes about the coin being big enough to cover myself... sick people you!!!!)


----------



## Pea (4 Oct 2006)

Geeze padre, I would have been at least kind enough to suggest the hat.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Oct 2006)

Please people... for the love of all that's holy, don't let couchcommander's photo win by default!


----------



## Pea (4 Oct 2006)

I will be submitting! I just need some time to come up with an idea to beat couchcommander. Come one, it's gotta be good to beat that!


----------



## Trinity (4 Oct 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Please people... for the love of all that's holy, don't let couchcommander's photo win by default!



Mike.. Sorry... if you remember I ebay'd my shirt as a joke.

I'll do my best to get a photo somehow, I promise!!!





			
				Pea said:
			
		

> I will be submitting! I just need some time to come up with an idea to beat couchcommander. Come one, it's gotta be good to beat that!



No really.. Mike is judging.. ANYTHING will beat that.. even if you're not wearing anything that says Army.ca.


----------



## Yrys (4 Oct 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Please people... for the love of all that's holy, don't let couchcommander's photo win by default!



 :rofl: ;D  :rofl: !!!


----------



## Pea (4 Oct 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Please people... for the love of all that's holy, don't let couchcommander's photo win by default!



Mike.. be thankful you didn't order army.ca swag that is a tanktop and underwear!   Although, I might have been able to come up with a better photo that way.


----------



## armyvern (4 Oct 2006)

Well Mike,

You need to fix up your contest as I messed it up trying to upload my pic into it. Sorry!!  :-[  

Now, come on boys, I have to get more votes than the couchcommander!!

I'm getting the camera out again tomorrow.

Vern


----------



## Drummy (4 Oct 2006)

Hi there,

If you people don't stop bickering, I'm going to post a picture of myself with nothing on but my new army.ca shirt(yes, I received it Mike), my glasses, and the radio.      >   And believe me, that's not a pretty picture.  ;D

All the best   Drummy


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Oct 2006)

Vern... not sure what you did but I think I undid it. 

Give it another shot.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 Oct 2006)

Vern, you should post it in here.  I think everytime the thread gets viewed it adds to the count!!


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Oct 2006)

Giddy up,

Let the games begin sweathearts!!

dileas

tess


----------



## navymich (4 Oct 2006)

I forgot to pack my army.ca shirt to bring with me on course.  :'(

Looks like I'll have to order something else so I can get a picture taken for the contest!!


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Oct 2006)

For a vote to me, I can photoshop your head on one...

dileas

tess


----------



## Infanteer (4 Oct 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Giddy up,
> 
> Let the games begin sweathearts!!



Props to your cameraman!


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 Oct 2006)

Tess.. tell us the truth.. you were in there making out with the mannequin, weren't you?


----------



## Trinity (5 Oct 2006)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Tess.. tell us the truth.. you were in there making out with the mannequin, weren't you?



Why do you think the mannequin is hiding in the fetal position
and tess is smiling!!!   ;D


----------



## couchcommander (5 Oct 2006)

Three out of five? Seriously? Tess gets a four, and I get a three out of five? 

Where is the expression, the passion, _the avant garde_!? 

You all know it, though some of you may be denying it... I'm dead sexy! Vote for me!


----------



## Shamrock (5 Oct 2006)

I think less is more in this case, CC.

Less skin, more happy.


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Oct 2006)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Props to your cameraman!



That camera man was the dopest camerashizle at the Museum!

dileas

tess


----------



## pinkbug (5 Oct 2006)

Give the man a prize!!
With a pose and innocent look like that ... he deserves .. .something LOL


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Oct 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> That camera man was the dopest camerashizle at the Museum!
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Surely you mean the cameraman for the _Iltis_ shot... I can't imagine otherwise!


----------



## Pea (5 Oct 2006)

couchcommander said:
			
		

> Three out of five? Seriously? Tess gets a four, and I get a three out of five?
> 
> Where is the expression, the passion, _the avant garde_!?
> 
> You all know it, though some of you may be denying it... I'm dead sexy! Vote for me!



Hate to say it, but it's actually a 2.5 out of 5 CC...


----------



## couchcommander (5 Oct 2006)

pinkbug said:
			
		

> Give the man a prize!!
> With a pose and innocent look like that ... he deserves .. .something LOL



See, she can appreciate _the avant garde._


----------



## Trinity (5 Oct 2006)

THE WINNER







I mean.. that takes dedication to go THAT FAR to win a contest.


----------



## HItorMiss (5 Oct 2006)

Yup beat that, Leader of our Nation and PM Harper too!


----------



## Pea (5 Oct 2006)

Damn... how the heck am I supposed to beat that? Nice one HoM.


----------



## HItorMiss (5 Oct 2006)

I told you last night how to beat just about all of them Pea


----------



## Shamrock (5 Oct 2006)

So, does the PM win for posing next to a guy in a T-Shirt?


----------



## Trinity (5 Oct 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> So, does the PM win for posing next to a guy in a T-Shirt?



The PM does look FAKE...  kinda photo shopped on.


----------



## HItorMiss (5 Oct 2006)

Ha i have the email from the PMO that states it's real


----------



## Trinity (5 Oct 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Ha i have the email from the PMO that states it's real



EMAIL  uh huh  sure

Like email is credible... bet thats fake too!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Oct 2006)

Yeah, if that one wins, do I have to send a hoodie to HoM and the PM?


----------



## Shamrock (5 Oct 2006)

I nominate the PM.  HoM's only a local celebrity.

Besides, he'd probably like to see the troops support him.


----------



## geo (5 Oct 2006)

hmmm.... still think that Vern looks better in hers


----------



## Trinity (5 Oct 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> hmmm.... still think that Vern looks better in hers



Oh.. I see

it's about looks. 

That's discrimination against all the ugly people, like.. HoM..
who desperately need to win so they can have a decent wardrobe.  :


----------



## HItorMiss (5 Oct 2006)

The Hoddie goes to the PM...wait no I don't have a Hoodie, so Yeah myself and the PM get the Hoodies


----------



## c.jacob (5 Oct 2006)

If you can get him in a picture can you get him to post here?   ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Oct 2006)

Maybe he already does...  ^-^


----------



## Bzzliteyr (5 Oct 2006)

I'd pay to see the PM dressed and posing like CC.. then we'd have a winner..


----------



## Trinity (5 Oct 2006)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I'd pay to see the PM dressed and posing like CC.. then we'd have a winner..



I'd pay to see Layton dressed and posing like CC... then we'd have a winner..


----------



## Shamrock (5 Oct 2006)

I'd pay to see CC dressed and posing like that in a parka and bib overalls... then we'd have a winner..


THERE!  Try to misconstrue that, Vern!


----------



## armyvern (5 Oct 2006)

Aghh!! You'd pay to see him nekkid?  ??? Although I'm quite sure that wasn't the intention of your post Shamrock...

Pass the popcorn, this could get interesting.  8)



> I'd pay to see CC never dressed


----------



## Shamrock (5 Oct 2006)

I hate having my own humor used against me.


----------



## couchcommander (6 Oct 2006)

Shamrock, you silly monkey, why didn't you just ask? PM inbound.


----------



## Trinity (6 Oct 2006)

couchcommander said:
			
		

> Shamrock, you silly monkey, why didn't you just ask? PM inbound.



There is no GOD!


----------



## Bzzliteyr (6 Oct 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> There is no GOD!



Wow, you know you've made an impact when you can get a Padre to claim that!!!


----------



## Shamrock (6 Oct 2006)

AAAAAAUGH!

THERE ISN'T ENOUGH BLEACH TO CLEAN MY EYES!!!


----------



## Pea (6 Oct 2006)

A quick logo shot for now. Too much talk of CC and his nakedness for me to handle...  ;D I'll get a real picture this weekend.


----------



## Shamrock (6 Oct 2006)

Logo?


----------



## Pea (6 Oct 2006)

Yea, the Army.ca embroidered on the shirt, just above my..

Some of us can't help but fill it out a little more than Couchcommander...


----------



## couchcommander (6 Oct 2006)

awesome


----------



## big bad john (6 Oct 2006)

Pea...Nice ahh ehhmmm ...Logo!!


----------



## career_radio-checker (6 Oct 2006)

Two Peas that don't quite fit in the pod.  

Yah, I'm going to hell. 
Trinity! Toss me a salvation preserver please.


----------



## the 48th regulator (6 Oct 2006)

giddy up!

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (6 Oct 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Some of us can't help but fill it out a little more than Couchcommander...



OR Vern!! And I had to use oranges!!! If only you could have seen the face of the girl who took the pic with tears streaming down her face!!

MM....more advice required...soonest!! Arghhh!!!

Anyway...it's not the size that counts.....


----------



## Rice0031 (6 Oct 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> A quick logo shot for now. Too much talk of CC and his nakedness for me to handle...  ;D I'll get a real picture this weekend.


Logo?

You know, you could always compete with CC's nakedness, he's currently unchallenged and someone needs to show him up. 

As soon as I have my swag I'll try to come up with something clever.


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Oct 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> A quick logo shot for now. Too much talk of CC and his nakedness for me to handle...  ;D I'll get a real picture this weekend.



You owe me a new monitor (but I'm not telling why!!!!)

  >


----------



## 043 (6 Oct 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> A quick logo shot for now. Too much talk of CC and his nakedness for me to handle...  ;D I'll get a real picture this weekend.



Nice shirt! Glad it wasn't cold there1


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Oct 2006)

2023 said:
			
		

> Nice shirt! Glad it wasn't cold there1



You're glad?  ???


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Oct 2006)

Vern, the leopard print, is that your rug, or your bed?
 ;D


----------



## armyvern (6 Oct 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Vern, the leopard print, is that your rug, or your bed?
> ;D



We're sorry to have to inform you that "that is classified information."  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Oct 2006)

Armyvern said:
			
		

> We're sorry to have to inform you that "that is classified information."  ;D



Hmm...My clearance is there....Now I just need to get my "need-to-know"


----------



## the 48th regulator (6 Oct 2006)

Mr. Bobbitt,

Thank you thank you thank you for the Contest!!

dileas

tess


btw Pea, Vern....PM box all empty now....any followup photos would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Oct 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Mr. Bobbitt,
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you for the Contest!!
> 
> ...


Bad Tess, bad!


----------



## career_radio-checker (6 Oct 2006)

Should there now be a warning on the thread discouraging people opening this thread at the workplace?
I swear ArmyVern and Pea are now just trying to get someone charged... (which, by the way, should get them another hoody)  >


----------



## the 48th regulator (6 Oct 2006)

Oh I am charged, that's for sure!

dileas

tess


----------



## Pea (6 Oct 2006)

You guys crack me up! Here I thought I'd get boo'd for such a lame picture. I'm out of town for the weekend in Hickville, where they only believe in Dial-up.. so no better pictures until I return.

Until then, VOTE PEA! 

P.s. Vern, NICE bikini! I need me one of those..


----------



## career_radio-checker (6 Oct 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> P.s. Vern, NICE bikini! I need me one of those..



So does CouchCommander.


----------



## the 48th regulator (6 Oct 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> So does CouchCommander.




Hey C_R_C;







Vern My dear;






dileas

tess


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Oct 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> A quick logo shot for now. Too much talk of CC and his nakedness for me to handle...  ;D I'll get a real picture this weekend.


So..what ever happened to this _real_ picture of yours?


----------



## Burrows (16 Oct 2006)

[quote author=Mike_Baker]
Age:  	16
[/quote]

Thats enough out of you mister.  Show some common sense.


----------



## gaspasser (16 Oct 2006)

Hmmm, so far I'd have to vote CC, at least we can see his, um, face...yeah.
CC should also be up for a bravery award for showing off his cams.  What's next, belly shots? 
No vote for vern because she's not wearing the cammy, umm....thing?!


----------



## Rice0031 (19 Oct 2006)

Alright people, prepare for the new contender to sweep the polls!
That's right, army.ca's very own Rice0031 is going to make an attempt at the army.ca photo contest! I'll be taking the photo this weekend, so prepare to have your socks rocked off!


----------



## brihard (20 Oct 2006)

Too bad I don't have swag yet... I could have tagged Layton on Monday night...


----------



## Yrys (20 Oct 2006)

Well, as you are in Ottawa, you can try to borrow one from a member...
Or ask him/her to show up with it Monday


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Oct 2006)

Folks,

Still one more day to get your entries in! I'll let the voting carry on for a bit longer to let new entries "catch up" to the existing photos. I know there are a lot of people who recently bought red shirts, it could be worth an Army.ca hoodie if you upload a couple of innovating photos. 

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Pea (1 Nov 2006)

Ok.. So Army.ca t-shirt Halloween edition.


----------



## Rice0031 (1 Nov 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Alright people, prepare for the new contender to sweep the polls!
> That's right, army.ca's very own Rice0031 is going to make an attempt at the army.ca photo contest! I'll be taking the photo this weekend, so prepare to have your socks rocked off!


Note to self: next time upload photo before contest closure date.  :


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Nov 2006)

If you've got one, throw it in the mix, we'll let the people speak.


----------



## Yrys (1 Nov 2006)

mmm, Pea, I think some people
here may regret the place you put the T-Shirt 
in the pic  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Nov 2006)

Yrys said:
			
		

> mmm, Pea, I think some people
> here may regret the place you put the T-Shirt
> in the pic  ;D



Oh yeah?  Name one.  Ok, not 'one', but perhaps fifty eight? 

(BTW: was there a T Shirt in that photo?)  :rofl:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Nov 2006)

Ok folks, the Photo Contest is officially closed! Thanks to all who participated, now get out there and vote!


----------



## RangerRay (2 Nov 2006)

Aww...I was going to get my picture taken tomorrow...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Nov 2006)

Call me a softie... Put it up and we'll let the people decide.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Nov 2006)

It's a pretty grounded guy that could ask to be called "softie" on a popular, public forum like this   >


----------



## Burrows (2 Nov 2006)

Hey Softie, how about paying us for all the hard work we do around here?  >


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Nov 2006)

Oh that's a good idea. A dollar a ban and see how fast you guys race to wipe out the whole lot...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Nov 2006)

Well folks, it's time to announce the winner. It was bloody close, but HoM wins it by a hair with this one:

              
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pea was right behind with the same rating, same # of votes but just a few less views. (How long before someone tries a "booby prize" joke?) Oddly (and alarmingly) couchcommander's entry picked up the most views, but thankfully was rated down.  :-X Tess wins the "only photo to have a weapon in it" award, while the Librarian walks away with the "still life" prize for taking a photo of inanimate objects. And then there's Trinity, with the most sombre Thanksgiving photo I've ever seen.

Thanks to everyone who participated and contributed to the laughs along the way. HoM, I'll PM you shortly.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Nov 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> And then there's Trinity, with the most sombre Thanksgiving photo I've ever seen.



They were just sombre because I wasn't able to make it...I was unavailable that morning....

Congrats, HoM. I still can't tell who looks more out of it, though...


----------



## Pea (8 Nov 2006)

Hey I didn't know views counted! That sounds more like a tie to me, with the same vote and rating.   Congrats HoM! Good show.

I guess my consolation is I basically tied the Prime Minister and a soldier wounded in combat, with my "logo" shot. Gotta love being a female.  ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (8 Nov 2006)

My humble yet adoring fans I thank you.... I would also like to thank the little Afghanis for making my photo possible, Also I'd like to thank the big guy Satan for all his good works in support of my BOOMING career. Please a big hand for those who were vanquished at my most deserving feet, You were measured, you were weighed and you were found wanting next to my glorious visage.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (8 Nov 2006)

And humble in his victory!   ;D 

How's the weather by the bay anyways?


----------



## HItorMiss (8 Nov 2006)

Rain and fog..... But brighter thanks to my Presence   ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (8 Nov 2006)

:rofl:

Soon, you will have hundreds of Army.ca fans chasing you around that property for a signature...should help with PT   ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Nov 2006)

Congrats HoM!


----------



## Rice0031 (8 Nov 2006)

Can I get you to sign my arm.ca shirt? lol


----------



## Trinity (8 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> My humble yet adoring fans I thank you.... I would also like to thank the little Afghanis for making my photo possible,



I don't think the guy who "helped" you get into the photo is alive to accept your thanks after that event.

Also.. finally a shot of the poster boy without his sunglasses.


----------



## navymich (8 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Also.. finally a shot of the poster boy without his sunglasses.



And that's why I never voted for him.  Didn't know who the heck it was without those trademark Oakleys! 8)


----------



## Burrows (8 Nov 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Can I get you to sign my arm.ca shirt? lol


Who goes to a website called ARM.CA?

Good job HoM.  You deserved it.


----------



## Trinity (8 Nov 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Good job HoM.  You deserved it.



See.. I don't know about that...

If Mike didn't show up that day with t-shirts........

I think Mike should split the prize with HoM


----------



## Rice0031 (8 Nov 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Who goes to a website called ARM.CA?


Only the people too stupid to type army.ca  8)


----------



## couchcommander (9 Nov 2006)

Congrats HoM! 

To my adoring female fans, you know how to get a hold of me. 

As for the other 678 male ones...I realize being in the army can be lonely... but damn... I'm not that good look'in


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 Nov 2006)

couchcommander said:
			
		

> Congrats HoM!
> 
> To my adoring female fans, you know how to get a hold of me.
> 
> As for the other 678 male ones...I realize being in the army can be lonely... but damn... I'm not that good look'in



 :rofl:


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Jan 2007)

So, how about another Army.ca Photo Contest? Perhaps this time I will get around to get a pic with my swag  ^-^ But no more of those "Innocent" looking pictures CC


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Jan 2007)

This month it's a "new subscriber" contest, next month all subscribers will be entered into the draw. After that, who knows... maybe another photo contest or something else to draw on the creativity of Army.ca users.


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Jan 2007)

Oh yeah, that is where my 30 bucks went ;D Well Mike, either way it will work, plus, I am making another order to CP gear so if I win the $80 thingies I can get more stuff ;D



EDIT: WOOOHOOO my Army.ca Subscription is now activated, Thanks Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Jan 2007)

No problem, and sorry about the delay. I've adjusted your anniversary date to day so you didn't lose any time due to my lack of responsiveness.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Jan 2007)

Meh no problems Mike


----------



## Rice0031 (27 Jan 2007)

Another photo contest, eh? Maybe this time I'll submit something awesome. ...maybe.
Though how can you beat army.ca shirt avec Mr. Harper?


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Jan 2007)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Though how can you beat army.ca shirt avec Mr. Harper?


I don't know, but we can damn well try!


----------

